

When computer scientists protest... - gnosis
http://streebgreebling.blogspot.com/2009/09/when-computer-scientists-protest.html

======
jorgeortiz85
Apparently John Oliver (from The Daily Show) was there:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/3953575603/in/set-...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/3953575603/in/set-72157622330082619/)

~~~
borism
Super!

------
mjgoins
Mapreduce, Mapreuse, Maprecycle!

Not bad.

------
jrp
also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=844770>

Can someone who knows explain what is going on? Things like G20 usually get
protested, but I would like to know if the dept was honestly protesting but
using funny signs, or just having fun.

~~~
emarinel
I was there when they started gathering outside of NSH. It was meant to be a
parody of the other protests.

------
codeodor
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/sets/7215762233008...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/sets/72157622330082619/)

------
codeodor
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/sets/7215762233008...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/sets/72157622330082619/)

